# Erweitern Popup - Menüs für Eclipse Outline



## miras (6. Dez 2007)

Hy, mein Problem ist, das ich das Popupmenü für die Outline-View in Eclipse um eine weitere Funktion erweitern 
will. habe dafür auch im internet viele Beispiele gefunden, doch leider funktioniert keins. 
kann mir IRGENDJEMAND helfen?
hier mein plugin.xml für das plugin:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<?eclipse version="3.2"?>
<plugin>
   <extension
         point="org.eclipse.ui.popupMenus">
      <viewerContribution
            id="a6_outline.viewerContribution3"
            targetID="org.eclipse.ui.views.contentoutline.ContentOutline">
         <action
               class="a6_outline.popup.actions.NewAction"
               enablesFor="*"
               id="a6_outline.action4"
               label="New Function"
               menubarPath="additions">
         </action>
      </viewerContribution>      
   </extension>

</plugin>
```


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2007)

Die ID der Outline ist doch org.eclipse.ui.views.ContentOutline, oder?  ???:L


----------



## Guest (6. Dez 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die ID der Outline ist doch org.eclipse.ui.views.ContentOutline, oder?  ???:L



danke für die schnelle antwort...
so war es auch in den meisten beispielen...funktioniert jedoch auch nicht
...der menueintrag wird einfach nicht angezeigt.

HILLLLFFEEEEEE
 :bahnhof:


----------

